# Any Screaming Deals On Router Bit Sets?



## austin870 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone find any great deals out there on decent brand bit starter type bit sets? All I can find here on Black Friday are Skil, Craftsman and Ryobi stuff. Most are not even real starter sets with all useful bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

austin870 said:


> Anyone find any great deals out there on decent brand bit starter type bit sets? All I can find here on Black Friday are Skil, Craftsman and Ryobi stuff. Most are not even real starter sets with all useful bits.


I don't know how "screaming" these deals are but they are good bits.
MLCS router bit sets

I doubt you will find a starter set with ALL useful bits. I wouldn't know how to put one together anyway as everyone has different interests and projects in mind. Most sets you get will have a few bits you may never use but I liked having the variety. The ones I wore out first were the ones I liked and used so I just upgrade those to higher quality as I need to replace them.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

To add to John's, try here as well: http://www.eagleamerica.com/default.asp?sid=routerforum&eid=routerforum

It's very difficult to beat MLCS since their shipping is free in the U.S.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd go with MLCS. I got their catalog the other day and started drooling immediately. They have several great starter sets on sale for the holidays. Check these out:

MLCS 30 piece anniversary sets
45 Piece Router Bit Set
66 Piece Router Bit Set


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sets, but Holbren have had some good deals on solid carbide stuff this week.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## austin870 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was just hoping some manufacturer did something exciting for the Black Friday thing. Looks like it was business as usual. I will probably go for one of the MLCS sets.


----------



## proent49 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Router bit set deals for December*

I noticed PriceCutter 70 piece set is now $190 and the MLCS set is $180


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Elite tools has some pretty good deals on their sets. The bit quality is decent.
Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Products - Router Bit Set}


----------

